# Is this rust?



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I was feeding my frogs this morning and was checking around to see how everything was doing when I found these orange clumps on one of my plants. I have no idea what it is, but my first guess was rust. 

It is all over some of the leaves and stems of this plant. All the other ones in the viv seem unaffected. 

Any ideas on what it could be and what I should do?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It looks like the remnents of a slime mold... 

Ed


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, thats interesting. I never saw a slime mold growing on the plant (I never even knew that could happen). 

Thats better news than rust.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It does look fungal...and pretty cool


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Rust is fungal, but that's not rust. I'm going with Ed on this one, remnants of a slime mold. They are often gone within 24 hours. You could have easily missed it


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Rust is fungal


What kind of rust is fungal?

Thanks,


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Rust (fungus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Rust (fungus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Crazy... learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------

